# Central Mass craigslist



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Posted today. It never hurts to talk to someone.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/lab/1461682190.html


----------



## CCC (Nov 12, 2009)

I email these people hopefully I hear back... I am trying to get back into the plow business and could us a steady contract. 1st season in a few years


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

CCC, there is alot of great guys on here from central mass. im sure you'll pick up some work for the season. hell who knows i might need some help myself here and there.


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

I called and got voicemail I have not heard from them yet.


----------



## CCC (Nov 12, 2009)

What time did you call? I talked to a gentleman at 7:45 this morning an he said they have gotten allot of hit off of it. After talking with him for a few minutes he told me to e-mail him my info as he is going to sort through his e-mail starting tomorrow and getting back to the sub by early next week. If you have insurance/ liability that is going to be a big difference of who gets picked, he said so if you do make sure you put that in your e-mail. 

Hopefully we all land a position.


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Just talked to Skip. Great to talk to on the phone. They do all commercial. I'm sure you guys will be hearing from him soon.


----------

